# New AMS Rolling Stock



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few photos of new AMS rolling stock to just hit he shelves.

First up, the new drop-bottom gon. This thing is gorgeous!!! I'm sure it will make the D&RGW crowd VERY happy!!!




























Next, a new 1:32 reefer (there's also a new 1:32 AAR boxcar, but it wasn't there when I visited)...










FInally, the new EBT hopper...


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, I am interested in getting a few of the gons. 

I love it when you guys post new product pictures as I don't see much of it in Australia. 

Another cool thing... things gets reported on MLS before the magazines sometimes. 

Alan


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those all AMS (1.20.3)....or are two AML (1.29th). Somehow I missed them.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those all AMS (1.20.3)....or are two AML (1.29th). Somehow I missed them.
The 1:20.3 gon and hopper are AMS I believe... not sure about the 1:32. None are 1:29. It is starting to get confusing isn't it? Too many names to keep track of. hehehe 

I actually took these photos last week when I was up at Accucraft and when I posted photos of the SP #8 - just hadn't posted these yet. However, the gon and reefer were on display at Accucraft's booth at the BTS along with the AAR boxcar. Not sure about the hopper, but I think it was there as well.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dwight, Thanks for the photos! The drop bottom gondola looks very good, but the bottom does not drop;-(... good job I've got enough TFC's, although they require a huge radius... The hoppers are great looking too, although again, they duplicate existing brass but at 25% price. Now my question is what is the next AMS 15mm freight project to be? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now my question is what is the next AMS 15mm freight project to be?
I have no clue Zubi. My preference would be for some 1:20.3 Carter Bros rolling stock as I'm not a Colorado guy.  To each his own eh? hehehe


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/08/2009 8:05 AM
The 1:20.3 gon and hopper are AMS I believe... not sure about the 1:32. None are 1:29. It is starting to get confusing isn't it? Too many names to keep track of. hehehe 


The easy way to keep the AMS/AML thing straight is to think of "S" for "scale", as in properly-scaled 1:20.3 and 1:32 stuff from AM*S*, and I guess "L" could be "loosely-scaled" or "larger-than-scale" for the 1:29 AM*L* stuff.


----------



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

The drop bottom gondolos are really sharp looking and will be a great addition when they become available......The EBT hoppers also looked good! AMS/Accucraft is just kind of slow at times getting the cars to market!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of trucks are those under the PFE express reefer? 

Mike


----------

